# Series Questions for Sociopaths



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I have questions for those who know that they have ASPD (Antisocial/Dissocial Personality Disorder), as there are a huge amount of people with this condition. I've been learning more about it, but I still have questions. If you have this condition...

Can you easily spot others with this condition?

How do you get along with others with ASPD?

How do you view and associate with people in the autistic spectrum?

What things would you like to say to help others understand your condition?

Those questions for starters.


*oh snap, spelt "serious" wrong in the title lol! XP


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 30, 2014)

Re typo: You know, it kind of works because you did ask a _series _of questions.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Batgirl said:


> Re typo: You know, it kind of works because you did ask a _series _of questions.


Very true! ;D


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck getting a sociopath to admit to it. I've only known one who gave me insight into my abusive ex who has NPD and four traits of ASPD.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

For whatever reason, there are a lot of people who seem to type themselves with this disorder (especially online) more than just about every other personality disorder out there. Rarely do they get actually diagnosed by a professional. So good luck with accurate subject data on this one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sociopaths aren't keen on answering such questions.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

If someone admits they are sociopath online, they are usually lying or a really stupid sociopath 

I will humor you though and say that if a sociopath comes across this thread and answers your questions...I wouldn't believe a word they said. They are pathological liars...

As for your first question, yes I bet they can spot others like themselves, and they are really good at targeting "weak" (AKA kind) people to toy with. (No, I do not consider kind people to be weak at all, quite the opposite actually).

I don't think they would get along with ASPD people unless that person would be of any benefit to them.

You should youtube sociopaths being interviewed and you will probably come to some conclusions of your own.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

I was involved with a so called psycho path and he never admitted to being one. He always acted as if he was perfect & claimed how everyone was against him. He always tried to make himself look like he was the victim if every situation.

Shortly I ended up breaking up with him I checked out the movie called Simon Killler which is a character piece. Someone suggested me to watch it since I was involved with someone who was a sociopath.

Off topic I know but here's a interview about the movie in case you're interested. This interview made me crack up! I enjoyed watching it though. :tongue:






And I only brought it up since were talking about sociopath's in general.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

It seems to me that we have a lot of people labeling others as sociopaths or labeling others with a personality disorder. This is kind of like a layperson diagnosing someone with cancer.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Can you easily spot others with this condition? Yup.

How do you get along with others with ASPD? They coo.

How do you view and associate with people in the autistic spectrum? They aiite.

What things would you like to say to help others understand your condition? Sup? lol


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> It seems to me that we have a lot of people labeling others as sociopaths or labeling others with a personality disorder. This is kind of like a layperson diagnosing someone with cancer.


The only reason I will say that my ex is a narcissist is because my psychiatrist sat me down with the DSM after my breakup, and he explained each bullet point and how those bullet points play out with a person. My ex's behaviors and attitudes fit 7 of 9 criterion for NPD. Was really quite shocking.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Can you easily spot others with this condition? Yup.
> 
> How do you get along with others with ASPD? They coo.
> 
> ...


OMG I knew it!!!

:lol:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lecky said:


> OMG I knew it!!!
> 
> :lol:


*winkwinkpewpew*


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> The only reason I will say that my ex is a narcissist is because my psychiatrist sat me down with the DSM after my breakup, and he explained each bullet point and how those bullet points play out with a person. My ex's behaviors and attitudes fit 7 of 9 criterion for NPD. Was really quite shocking.


The DSM criteria lists are very general and can be applied to a lot of people at lot of times. The DSM should be taken with a grain of salt. It is not a holy book. 

Both parties in a bitter divorce by definition show narcissistic behavior.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> Good luck getting a sociopath to admit to it. I've only known one who gave me insight into my abusive ex who has NPD and four traits of ASPD.


Apparently a typical sign that someone has this condition is that they don't really care that they have it. This should make it easier for some to admit to it. By the way, having this genetic disorder doesn't make a person evil...that is simply a stereotype in our society. It would be similar to believing that all people of the autistic spectrum are evil, it simply isn't true.



O_o said:


> For whatever reason, there are a lot of people who seem to type themselves with this disorder (especially online) more than just about every other personality disorder out there. Rarely do they get actually diagnosed by a professional. So good luck with accurate subject data on this one.


This is true, but many of them have been properly diagnosed. It's actually amazing how many there may actually be, and thus we really need to give this subject more attention, and try to learn more about it.



tanstaafl28 said:


> Sociopaths aren't keen on answering such questions.


Actually I've watched a documentary that had a few sociopaths who were interviewed. Those few at least didn't seem to mind, so many some out there would be willing to talk about it...and why not talk about it? I think it's a good idea to talk about this sort of thing.



Lecky said:


> If someone admits they are sociopath online, they are usually lying or a really stupid sociopath
> 
> I will humor you though and say that if a sociopath comes across this thread and answers your questions...I wouldn't believe a word they said. They are pathological liars...
> 
> ...


Talking about a problem is hardly a stupid idea. Being a sociopath doesn't automatically mean they will tell lies.

I will have a look at YouTube, thanx for that idea.



Geoffrey Felis said:


> It seems to me that we have a lot of people labeling others as sociopaths or labeling others with a personality disorder. This is kind of like a layperson diagnosing someone with cancer.


I'm interested in interviewing people who have been properly diagnosed. I can only hope to be able to achieve this in trying.



Promethea said:


> Can you easily spot others with this condition? Yup.
> 
> How do you get along with others with ASPD? They coo.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I didn't understand your third answer? Also, do you have this condition?

- Btw, I'm happy to talk in privet via PM.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> The only reason I will say that my ex is a narcissist is because my psychiatrist sat me down with the DSM after my breakup, and he explained each bullet point and how those bullet points play out with a person. My ex's behaviors and attitudes fit 7 of 9 criterion for NPD. Was really quite shocking.


I wouldn't mind learning more about NPD as well. I know someone with that, altho not well. The person seems only capable of talking about their own experiences/abilities from our conversations thus far.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> The DSM criteria lists are very general and can be applied to a lot of people at lot of times. The DSM should be taken with a grain of salt. It is not a holy book.
> 
> Both parties in a bitter divorce by definition show narcissistic behavior.


Uh, not really. It's not a divorce. I was emotionally abused for three years until I was a shell of a person. The man I was with has NPD.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Actually I've watched a documentary that had a few sociopaths who were interviewed. Those few at least didn't seem to mind, so many some out there would be willing to talk about it...and why not talk about it? I think it's a good idea to talk about this sort of thing.


Are we talking about sociopaths who are now prisoners, or sociopaths who are diagnosed and freely volunteering as a part of their therapy?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> Uh, not really. It's not a divorce. I was emotionally abused for three years until I was a shell of a person. The man I was with has NPD.


Sorry to hear that, and it is good that you got out of that situation.

Because of this tho, do you think you could answer those same questions but towards someone with NPD?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Are we talking about sociopaths who are now prisoners, or sociopaths who are diagnosed and freely volunteering as a part of their therapy?


Anyone at all who has been officially diagnosed and is willing to participate. Most are not, and never been, in prison, and a very small minority have committed serious crimes, so I think it's more likely I'll get an interview with a sociopath who isn't a prisoner. I'm worried you have the wrong idea of what a sociopath actually is?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Any ex-spouse, ex-boy-friend, ex-girl-friend, is a sociopath.
We are all sociopaths. 

All my enemies are sociopaths.
All my enemies would think I am a sociopath.

Anyone living on the wrong side of the tracks is a sociopath.

Everyone in prison is a sociopath. 

Labeling someone a sociopath makes me feel better about myself.

Sometimes when I look in people's eyes, I can tell they are a sociopath.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

Daydreamer_Sam218 said:


> I was involved with a so called psycho path and he never admitted to being one. He always *acted as if he was perfect & claimed how everyone was against him. He always tried to make himself look like he was the victim if every situation.*


Those things are really good signs of a person with at least NPD. Even other personality disorders which lacks empathy does that.
I think it takes the ability to feel empathy for someone to see the bigger picture (actually caring about the person you're talking to) and not to throw out the victim card. 

If you lack that, well throw as many cards as you can...

This book was kind of interesting: The Science of Evil: On Empathy and the Origins of Cruelty: Simon Baron-Cohen: 9780465031429: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Keep in mind with these anecdotes we are getting one side of the story from people who are very hurt. Any conclusions as to personality disorders or sociopathy are unreliable.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Keep in mind with these anecdotes we are getting one side of the story from people who are very hurt. Any conclusions as to personality disorders or sociopathy are unreliable.


Why do you feel a need to write that?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

SuperSoaker said:


> Why do you feel a need to write that?


Re-read everything I said in this thread. The answers are all there.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

Promethea said:


> I think actual sociopaths are uncommon. Narcissists are not very common either, but I think people with narcissistic _tendencies_ are way more common, and to some they can seem like full-blown narcissists or sociopaths. I mean sure they can be dangerous, but a real sociopath is a lot worse.
> 
> I've only known one. He beat my friend nearly to death, and burned down an apartment building in her apartment complex. He also tried to wreck a car with everyone in it. He just did these things on a whim.


Alot of people develop tendencies like that in order to combat internal problems. Alot of narcissist really hate themselves. Alot of people who "hate everyone" use it as a defense mechanism for rejection. People try to exert control over people and manipulate as over-compensating for their own feelings of powerlessness. Its pretty obvious when looking at alot of teenagers these days. These people use these tendencies as a protection against the world.

I think the difference between a sociopathic person and a sociopath is the origin of these behaviors. A true sociopath would not be compensating for anything. A true sociopath on every level would think they are superior to everyone. They would not feel the need to compensate. While a sociopathic person would just be acting and saying that to protect themselves. (this does not mean they would always be consciously aware of this though)


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

SuperSoaker said:


> Why do you feel a need to write that?


Because people are bias if you thought everyone was a sociopath was called a sociopath the world be alot scarier of a place.

People like to throw out "this person is bipolar" "this persons a sociopath" "i have OCD lol" based on very trivial understanding of the diagnosis they are talking about and the person they are referring to it.

Doctors exist to diagnosis as a neutral third party for a reason.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Re-read everything I said in this thread. The answers are all there.


Yes, like how they like to hang out with lions and hyenas.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

O_o said:


> For what it's worth, from research I've done and such :
> 
> Can you easily spot others with this condition? : Yes. They are more keen at picking up on the specific kind of vibes. There isn't some sort of detector going of, but I'm sure if they were around the individual for enough time to get their general vibe, they would certainly pick up on it. It also depends on how self-aware they are to begin with.
> 
> ...


Thanx for that. It's interesting to hear how other people all felt the same way with their relationships with him, all noticing that he was cold. This does remind me of at least one person I know, probably more, which got me into trying to learn more about this subject. I have interviewed this person to some degree, but this person hasn't had an official diagnoses yet. I'm encouraging them to get one, as we both agree that they likely have ASPD.

Of interest, this person also doesn't mind that they may have it. This could really be a sign of this condition, as I know I'd be very concerned if I found I had that.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

O_o said:


> For what it's worth, from research I've done and such :
> 
> Can you easily spot others with this condition? : Yes. They are more keen at picking up on the specific kind of vibes. There isn't some sort of detector going of, but I'm sure if they were around the individual for enough time to get their general vibe, they would certainly pick up on it. It also depends on how self-aware they are to begin with.
> 
> ...



Very Enlightening, and somewhat educational.

Thank you for that information.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

A lot of people type themselves as having an antisocial personality, but very few people actually do. The ones that do probably won't be responding to this because they don't WANT to be seen as having this disorder, so... yeah... 

The point is: sociopaths lack the necessary understanding that anything is wrong with them. People who are all, "lol I am a sociopath" don't really know the neurosis behind this disorder or what it entails. 

A true sociopath's deception is so deep that it invades every aspect of their being, including how they view themselves. They will blame others or rationalize their actions, not take responsibility for them or admit that they were wrong. It goes against the pervasive and instinctual reaction of being without remorse. 

That's why prognosis is so bad.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

@Judis


> By the way, you are not a sociopath, you'r just an _____.


Have the courage to say what you are going to say man.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> @_Judis_
> 
> 
> Have the courage to say what you are going to say man.


I think he did, lol!


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> @_Judis_
> 
> 
> Have the courage to say what you are going to say man.



I was actually going to say idiot, but I was trying to be political..


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

We all have differing opinions. Let's just keep it nice and try not to throttle each other over them.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Judis said:


> I was actually going to say idiot...


Only my ex-girlfriends can call me that. :tongue:


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Doll said:


> *A lot of people type themselves as having an antisocial personality*.


Where the fuck did you even get this?? Are you just making shit up or what? Your post is full of bullshit.. sociopaths know they have the condition, how the fuck can they not know? It's a mental disorder, just like any other. They're aware but can't help but enjoy it. Psychopaths don't seek their own medical attention, because they are fully aware of it and tend to embrace their little 'gift'. Psychopaths think they are all powerful and invincible, but one thing they can't top is me. Any psychopath who tries to start shit with me will end up in their grandmother's grave. Their game is my casual game.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

O_o said:


> As for how common or rare.
> 
> Current most prominent statistics stand at 1 out of every 25 (and 1 out of ever 4 of those diagnosed being women). At least last time I checked in 2012 for a project.
> 
> To be taken with a grain of salt, naturally, considering the obvious lack of non-prison/mis-diagnosed/non-diagnosed individuals.


If you're gonna make a claim like that, link it with source, c'mon man. You learned this in middle school.

Last time I checked, it was 1/100.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Wh1zkey said:


> If you're gonna make a claim like that, link it with source, c'mon man. You learned this in middle school.
> 
> Last time I checked, it was 1/100.


The Sociopath Next Door: Martha Stout: 9780767915823: Amazon.com: Books

But again. Like I said. Grain of salt. 
Either is questionable. This is just the one I happen to have used.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Try walking down The Sunset Strip on a weekend night. Place is crawling with them. :tongue:


I avoid Sunset Blvd like the plague. It's so easy to get into a car accident or hit by a rubber necker. There are some really fantastic places to eat there though. If you're ever in LA you also have to motor on Mulholland Drive.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MNiS said:


> My very non-expert opinion on this which I've gathered from playing Aces Over Europe as a kid is that the 20mm cannon is what packed the punch. I always felt the .50 cal was actually underpowered for a plane and the .30 cal was just a joke. Especially against armored planes like the Fw-190.


Nah, the M2 (affectionately called "Ma Deuce") .50 cal has been the standard heavy machine gun for the United States since 1933. It could penetrate an engine block. It shredded most airplane armor like it was paper. Anything less than a tank, or a heavily armored ship, was toast.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nah, the M2 (affectionately called "Ma Deuce") .50 cal has been the standard heavy machine gun for the United States since 1933. It could penetrate an engine block. It shredded most airplane armor like it was paper. Anything less than a tank, or a heavily armored ship, was toast.


Yes, no doubt a .50 caliber rifle is deadly. Isn't the purpose of the Barret M82 used for knocking out trucks by shooting the engine? That's a lot of firepower for sure.

I just happen to think the 20mm Hispanos should've been the mainstay of the USAAF but the M2 is by no means ineffective. I do understand that when in doubt, the Army sticks with tradition and the M2 was already proven. I just thought the Hispano was even more impressive, especially for a fighter plane.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MNiS said:


> Yes, no doubt a .50 caliber rifle is deadly. Isn't the purpose of the Barret M82 used for knocking out trucks by shooting the engine? That's a lot of firepower for sure.
> 
> I just happen to think the 20mm Hispanos should've been the mainstay of the USAAF but the M2 is by no means ineffective. I do understand that when in doubt, the Army sticks with tradition and the M2 was already proven. I just thought the Hispano was even more impressive, especially for a fighter plane.


The P-38 could only hold 150 rounds of 20mm shells. It could hold a lot more .50 cal shells.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> The P-38 could only hold 150 rounds of 20mm shells. It could hold a lot more .50 cal shells.


Yeah, that's the tradeoff for a larger shell. A lower ammo count. The cannons could come with high explosives though making the round able to catastrophically damage an airplane. Going with the .50 MG, I think the USAAF was going for an armament that could cut the wings off of a plane or to put so many holes into it to where it was no longer airworthy.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

*Ok, you mofos, get ready to bleed !!!*


----------



## VladiRad (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't spot people with ASPD. I don't care to get along with people with ASPD, they're useless to everyone but themselves. That's a dumb question anyway, like there's ASPD roundtables or something. I think very little of people on the autism spectrum, I get along with them as well as anyone else gets along with them. 

A good way to understand ASPD is that's not based in sadism, ill will, etc. It's just a way you learned to survive. We don't consciously pick out our "victims", that's just the way things turn out. Even the selfless gestures and behaviors are based in manipulation, it's easily an unconscious pattern. And when we do get a "victim" in mind, then things turn out much worse. Just imagine always "looking out for number 1" and really not being able to function under any other pretenses. Also the impulsiveness, lack of long term goals, responsible motivation hurts only the people with ASPD. 

There's a hollywood portrayal of it, but the realistic manifestation is that we really DON'T get all that we can out of life. Selfishness, short-sightedness, irresponsibility gets in the way. Anything you set your mind to really doesn't "hit home", like it does with most people. There's nothing sacred, no ability to give yourself to a life plan or another person. It's a series of short-sighted motivations aimed at temporary rewards. I'd like to be a great, upstanding person. But it doesn't keep me up at night. Just a thing I say sometimes.

I guess it is kind of amazing what you're able to get out of people, when that's the only thing in mind. The cracks that you can fit into. And, at least for me, you'd be surprised how pretty mundane it is. I'm not killing people or stalking them, it's more like a series of "this again?". "I can't believe you would ______, when I did this and this." There's no ability for gratefulness or appreciation. It's always annoying when that gets highlighted, and if you meet the right person, they learn not to point it out anymore. Also I guess there's a really flexible sense of self. I can do nothing for months but live a hedonist, scumbag lifestyle, then wake up one day and decide to get a job and be a completely different person until I get tired of it. That's just how it goes.

Also it gets ugly with the occasional perceptions of victimhood, you don't want to be on the other end of that, especially if you have to.

I don't know if people think an ASPD isn't capable of this introspection, but understand when I say it really doesn't "connect". No matter the appearance, there's an innate inability to internalize external things to the ego or whatever. My ego is a perfect undying mass. 

Also there's no reason to hide this stuff online, lol. You have to incredibly inhibited to worry about that, which ironically is the opposite of ASPD.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

MNiS said:


> How to Spot a Sociopath: 18 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> 
> This is a very lol-worthy topic.


I'm kinda uncomfortable with how it then goes onto telling the reader to get away from them. Sure enough, with some sociopaths it would be a good idea to stay clear, but they are not all bad people, so it would be similar to saying to avoid all autistics after listing what they are like.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

VladiRad said:


> I can't spot people with ASPD. I don't care to get along with people with ASPD, they're useless to everyone but themselves. That's a dumb question anyway, like there's ASPD roundtables or something. I think very little of people on the autism spectrum, I get along with them as well as anyone else gets along with them.
> 
> A good way to understand ASPD is that's not based in sadism, ill will, etc. It's just a way you learned to survive. We don't consciously pick out our "victims", that's just the way things turn out. Even the selfless gestures and behaviors are based in manipulation, it's easily an unconscious pattern. And when we do get a "victim" in mind, then things turn out much worse. Just imagine always "looking out for number 1" and really not being able to function under any other pretenses. Also the impulsiveness, lack of long term goals, responsible motivation hurts only the people with ASPD.
> 
> ...


So to be clear, do you have ASPD? (if you would rather, we can continue this over PM?)

Do you feel that it's a disability? And if so, what's the hardest things to deal with? And is it serious enough to be granted some financial support?

I have noticed that Autistics seem to be repelled by eachother. I don't know if they is always the case, but I've known a real lot of them and grew up around Autistics, and that is exactly how it has always been. I've also noted that a couple of people that I think have ASPD also don't easily get along with Autisics and seem to see them as "invisible" or "pointless" people, while one person with ASPD who has a sibling who is Autistic looks out for his sibling, and is happy to spend time with him. Aside from his sibling tho, other people who are Autistic seem to get the same reception that other people with ASPD seem to give them. Autistics find socializing very difficult and are by no means a threat of any kind in social circles/situations, while one person with ASPD explained that he can walk into a room and almost immediately know who are socially important, who are not very social, and who to "suck up to" (his words) if he wants to climb the social ladder.
That is why I have questions regarding how they relate to Autistics.

What about Narcissists? How do you get along with them?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Antisocial Personality Disorder - Forums at Psych Central


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

The wikihow article (as in with 99% of the wikihow article) is full with major bs.
Let me quote this crap


> *See if the person is exceptionally intelligent. Some of the famous sociopaths possess a strong mental acumen and can perform well in academics/skill without cracking a book. If they apply themselves they obtain perfect grades. However, sociopaths use their intelligence in order to manipulate and hurt people, instead of to help them. Their extreme intelligence is part of what makes them so dangerous, because they will often be several steps ahead of people who are on to them and are able to cover their tracks.
> 
> Many of the most notorious serial killers had very high IQs; this is part of the reason that they were able to evade the police for so long.
> *


Lol no, sociopaths have actually shown to have below average intelligence. They simply act charming which gives the impression of them being smart, but it's just a charade, they're dumb. "notorious serial killers" haven't been as fancy as Hannibal Lecter or Dexter Morgan, despite popular media claiming these folks are super smart, they're actually the opposite.

Please do the world a favor and never trust a wikihow article.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

DasPhillipBrau said:


> Lol no, sociopaths have actually shown to have below average intelligence.



Intelligence is unrelated to the condition. The "smartness" may also be a result of emotional objectivity, as well as the charm.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

What sort of things really bug sociopaths? Are there typical things that they in general find annoying or hard to deal with or even provoking?

What sort of everyday manipulation could one expect from a sociopath who wishing to manipulate others?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Being confronted for lying and manipulating people bugged the shit out of the sociopath I had to work for. And it only served to escalate her lying and manipulation. It was a very damaging episode in my career, nearly 20 years ago but it still affects my ability to trust people in authority to this day.

Ok, so I am not qualified to make a diagnosis, but I firmly believe that I was dealing with a sociopath. She came into our company from an IT contracting firm. Had no skills whatsoever in instructional design, but managed to manipulate her way into getting hired to oversee my team. Her resume was a complete fabrication. If she had actually done what it said she had done, she would have been an IT director in a bank when she was 15 years old. Her lying was brazen and shameless. 

She immediately saw me and my team as a threat and proceeded to systematically dismantle the department I had built up from zero. She could have simply fired us all, but took perverse pleasure in manipulating circumstances to make us look bad. My team would complain to me constantly about her decisions. When I was away for a week at a conference, she forced them to halt all work on their projects so when I returned, everything was in crisis and behind schedule. She forbade them to offer assistance to other groups trying to do similar work--even forbidding my team to speak to other teams in the department--thus ensuring that those projects failed as well. She lied to the team, telling them that I had agreed with her directives before I left for the conference. She planted a mole on my team and received daily reports on everything that was said about her behind closed doors. For months I was the voice of professionalism and coached my team in how to support the decisions of leadership even when those decisions were unpopular. She and the mole falsely accused a member of my team of sexual harassment. She demanded that I terminate two talented members of my team (peers) who were dating since before she was hired. I refused, saying that their personal lives were not in any way affecting their performance and that it was none of our business.

Finally, when my most trusted team member (not the mole) called me out for supporting a particularly insane directive, I agreed that it didn't make sense and would talk to the sociopath about it. I had also been requesting mediation from HR between her and me to help us resolve our differences. Seven times we had agreed to a meeting with a mediator and seven times she simply blew it off. This so frustrated the mediator that she resigned in protest. When finally the mole reported to the boss that I had agreed with the team that she was incompetent, I was called on the carpet to meet one on one with the VP of HR. It was then I realized there was no way I could survive any longer so I submitted my resignation in protest like the mediator had. In my letter, I predicted that if decisions continued to be made by capricious and unanalytical fiat by this inexperienced manager, that it would lead to customer dissatisfaction throughout the organization and eventually the complete failure and elimination of the training department. The VP of HR was completely in her pocket and he dismissed my letter during my exit interview, saying the only thing that mattered was that I was disloyal. I left and within a mere 5 weeks everything I had predicted happened. Over 300 people lost their jobs, including the VP of HR. 

A couple of years later, in another company where I was a manager, the mole came to work through a contracting company and was hired as a permanent employee. Her first act was to tell me that the sociopath was out of work and had asked her to put in a good word with me for her to be hired too. I told her that would simply be out of the question and she asked why. I was a little incredulous that she had no idea but I spelled it all out for her. She had no idea how she had been manipulated as well by this person and while she said I should feel sorry for her, she didn't ask me to get her a job again. The mole didn't fit in with our organization and didn't last long anyway, despite extensive coaching on my part to help her learn how to behave in a professional environment. 

Like I said, I cannot claim qualifications to support my assessment that this person was a sociopath, but I do think I am not incorrect. As long as I tried to remain professional and not lower myself to her standards of behavior, there was no place to go but out because she had bought both the Director of Training and the VP of HR. The stress of the situation nearly killed me, according to my cardiologist. Unless I was willing to wage all out war on her terms, there was nothing more I could have done.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Cluster B personality disorders, including antisocial personality disorder, share more or less similar traits.

Antisocial personality disordered people have more awareness than a narcissist, histrionic or borderline pd type into their pathology and behaviour.

I have an ENTJ friend who's gradualky become more empathic in terms of recognizing what makes people tick yet more ruthless in exploiting or disregarding those things so as to control people.

I think ASPD requires low F and high Ni. I've noticed manipulative people usually have a full predatory smile baring their entire teeth and they squint their eyes when they do. The smile and eye mimicry do not convey the same emotion.

I've also had an encounter with an ESFP with BPD. She was quite manipulative scheming and lying.

I also think Fe-dom types are prone to narcissism.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> Where the fuck did you even get this?? Are you just making shit up or what? Your post is full of bullshit.. sociopaths know they have the condition, how the fuck can they not know? It's a mental disorder, just like any other. They're aware but can't help but enjoy it. Psychopaths don't seek their own medical attention, because they are fully aware of it and tend to embrace their little 'gift'. Psychopaths think they are all powerful and invincible, but one thing they can't top is me. Any psychopath who tries to start shit with me will end up in their grandmother's grave. Their game is my casual game.


I think ESTPs are prone to psychopathy whereas ENTJs are prone to sociopathy. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

not ASPD, but I'm gonna answer anyway



He's a Superhero! said:


> Can you easily spot others with this condition?


usually, yes



> How do you get along with others with ASPD?


if they're more the charming, Hannibal Lechter types, yes
if they are the violent, prison-bound types, no.



> How do you view and associate with people in the autistic spectrum?


apparently it's likely that I'm an aspie 



> What things would you like to say to help others understand your condition?


well, in the event that I was ASPD, I think I would want there to be as much confusion and misunderstanding about my condition as possible. that way I could continue pulling the wool over people's eyes


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

http://community.middlebury.edu/~beyer/courses/previous/ru351/novels/devils/tikhons.shtml

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I'm kinda uncomfortable with how it then goes onto telling the reader to get away from them. Sure enough, with some sociopaths it would be a good idea to stay clear, but they are not all bad people, so it would be similar to saying to avoid all autistics after listing what they are like.


Sociopaths with their non-existent conscience are something you always should steer clear from, I see you are trying to humanize them, more often than not they are not killers but all of them are manipulative and remorseless. But good luck, trying to find true sociopath to answer your questions...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

telepariah said:


> Being confronted for lying and manipulating people bugged the shit out of the sociopath I had to work for. And it only served to escalate her lying and manipulation. It was a very damaging episode in my career, nearly 20 years ago but it still affects my ability to trust people in authority to this day.
> 
> Ok, so I am not qualified to make a diagnosis, but I firmly believe that I was dealing with a sociopath. She came into our company from an IT contracting firm. Had no skills whatsoever in instructional design, but managed to manipulate her way into getting hired to oversee my team. Her resume was a complete fabrication. If she had actually done what it said she had done, she would have been an IT director in a bank when she was 15 years old. Her lying was brazen and shameless.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your story, and I'm glad you are no longer in that situation. A friend of mine has a sociopath boss, and thus is currently in a similar situation (tho not quite as bad I'm sure), and I've told him before that for health reason he should quit and find another job. Unfortunately tho everyone who has quite or been fire have also been blacklisted and no longer can find employment in that field, so they have to start from scratch with some other kind of job. Obviously this boss cannot be used as a reference either, which is a shame since he has been in that job for many years now, and new employers may want to know what he has been doing all those years. So yeah, not sure what he should do, but I am worried about the amount of stress this causes him.

I personally know a few people who may be sociopaths. At least one of them knows of this and doesn't care less (maybe even likes being one), but he isn't manipulative, and he isn't a bad person. On the other hand one of the others I know of (if I'm correct in assuming they are a sociopath) is very manipulative and constantly lying. I nearly confronted the person, and kind of did as their ears pricked up to where I was going, and I could tell it was going bad already so I changed the subject. I don't see how confronting this person will help me or him..

At least these experiences have prompted me to learn more about this sort of thing.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Grehoy said:


> I think ESTPs are prone to psychopathy whereas ENTJs are prone to sociopathy.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


That doesn't seem that logical a statement to me. I don't think personality typology is an influencing factor in this. People with ASPD may normally have been highly emotional if it wasn't for their condition.

Your claim would be like saying that people with Autism are more likely to be certain personalities...that's clearly not true. I don't think it's true with ASPD either.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Sociopaths with their non-existent conscience are something you always should steer clear from, I see *you are trying to humanize them*, more often than not they are not killers but all of them are manipulative and remorseless. But good luck, trying to find true sociopath to answer your questions...


Trying to humanize them? They are humans lol..


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That doesn't seem that logical a statement to me. I don't think personality typology is an influencing factor in this. People with ASPD may normally have been highly emotional if it wasn't for their condition.
> 
> Your claim would be like saying that people with Autism are more likely to be certain personalities...that's clearly not true. I don't think it's true with ASPD either.


ASPD requires high cognitive empathy accompanied by a low affective empathy. That is to say, someone who can understand people's inner working yet can choose to use that knowledge to manipulate\bend them and ignore their distress in the process.

The ability to ignore others requires lack of Fe (i.e. high Fi) or low Fe. Cognitive empathy requires Ni to understand people's inner workings or Se to be able to gauge people's immediate body language to guess how they are feeling.

ENTJs fit the bill in that they have a high Te coupled with high Ni. Te-Ni couple allows them to figure out individual's behaviour like the insides of a clock, like a mechanism and an object. Their Ni starts noticing patterns as to how an individual reacts under a given set of circumstances. Their low F implies that they can use this knowledge without feeling too much remorse, fear or anxiety or other negative feelings if they want to.

ESxPs OTOH, have high Se that enables them to read people's body language to understand what makes them happy, sad, fearful etc. and they use their Fi or Ti to come up with ways to manipulate\bend the individual to their will.

They start seeing others as constructs and objects to be exploited, which makes them a detriment to the fabric of society, hence the term anti-social personality disorder (which includes both psyhopathy and sociopathy).

I see the society as a multi-cell organism and ASPD people as single cell viruses that try to exploit the organism. So their purpose in the evolution might be providing a negative impulse to the society so as to check its integrity and perhaps force the organism to get stronger in the process. They also might serve as carriers to keep the chain of life going should the society fails or comes to a dead end at some point, since ASPD people have this lone wolf mentality and prefer not to get integrated into the societal framework.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Grehoy said:


> ASPD requires high cognitive empathy accompanied by a low affective empathy. That is to say, someone who can understand people's inner working yet can choose to use that knowledge to manipulate\bend them and ignore their distress in the process.
> 
> The ability to ignore others requires lack of Fe (i.e. high Fi) or low Fe. Cognitive empathy requires Ni to understand people's inner workings or Se to be able to gauge people's immediate body language to guess how they are feeling.
> 
> ...


So according to you, ASPD is a personality type?


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> So according to you, ASPD is a personality type?


Can be correlated with type.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Grehoy said:


> Can be correlated with type.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Do you have a scientific source to back up your claim?


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Do you have a scientific source to back up your claim?


No, just my some 10 years friendship with an ENTJ who aspire to all sorts of strong and powerful men IRL and in movies as well as daily interaction with ESTP types IRL and observing their opportunistic nature and proneness to unlawful behaviour.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> ...I've noticed manipulative people usually have a full predatory smile baring their entire teeth and they squint their eyes when they do. The smile and eye mimicry do not convey the same emotion.


This is the predatory psychopathic smile and gaze I mentioned earlier. This guy's an ESTP:





























And this is the sociopathic smile, notice how the eyes are lifeless and dead and the eyes do not match the smile. These guys are ENTJs probably:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Grehoy said:


> No, just my some 10 years friendship with an ENTJ who aspire to all sorts of strong and powerful men IRL and in movies as well as daily interaction with ESTP types IRL and observing their opportunistic nature and proneness to unlawful behaviour.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Well I'm more interested in concrete evidence.

You're saying that there is a correlation to personality types and disorders. I think I'll look elsewhere for information...


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Well I'm more interested in concrete evidence.
> 
> You're saying that there is a correlation to personality types and disorders. I think I'll look elsewhere for information...


It's my own interpretation. Google search engine comes handy for such things.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Trying to humanize them? They are humans lol..


They are human but not humane, they do not feel feelings like fear or love. The displays of emotion psychopaths commonly engage in are, of course, fake. They’re tools of manipulation–to provoke sympathy or gain trust. So yeah.. they are not by default evil but without exception they are destined for evil stuff because they don´t feel empathy, they exploit everyone and only help someone if it benefits themselves. Most likely none of these self proclaimed sociopaths in this thread are actually sociopaths.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Lucky Luciano said:


> They are human but not humane, they do not feel feelings like fear or love. The displays of emotion psychopaths commonly engage in are, of course, fake. They’re tools of manipulation–to provoke sympathy or gain trust. So yeah.. they are not by default evil but without exception they are destined for evil stuff because they don´t feel empathy, they exploit everyone and only help someone if it benefits themselves. Most likely none of these self proclaimed sociopaths in this thread are actually sociopaths.


There is different degrees of the disorder, so it would vary. They certainly lack certain emotions, but they do have at least some capacity of love - even if not as much as the average person. The two (I think) sociopaths I know both have a degree of love for certain people, tho clearly not as strongly as normal. One of them doesn't even try to manipulate people, tho he himself believes he is a sociopath.
Remember, lack of conscience or empathy isn't the same as lack of love. They may not be able to feel the emotions, however some have been recorded to pretend to for the sake of those they care about. That's a big deal...some sociopaths care.

Everybody - everybody - is capable of doing good or bad, even if they don't feel the emotions.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm hopeful to gain more insight into this. Any other comments?

If you would prefer a private conversation then please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

This always comes to mind.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

*bump*

I'm really interesting in hearing more on this subject.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

Lucky Luciano said:


> They are human but not humane, they do not feel feelings like fear or love. The displays of emotion psychopaths commonly engage in are, of course, fake. They’re tools of manipulation–to provoke sympathy or gain trust. So yeah.. they are not by default evil but without exception they are destined for evil stuff because they don´t feel empathy, they exploit everyone and only help someone if it benefits themselves. Most likely none of these self proclaimed sociopaths in this thread are actually sociopaths.


I know this is an old post, but I want to point out nothing in the diagnosis of ASPD is "emotionless". I think pyschopaths can be extremely emotional. They just don't express it in a normal way. 

Jeffrey Dahmer killed people because he _like _them. I remember this one time I might be remembering wrong. But he kidnapped and tortued a boy prostitute because he didn't want the guy to leave. He wanted him to _stay._

If I remember correctly he once knocked a hiker unconscience and layed with the guys body. He was oddly lonley and expressed it in a very disturbing way.

I think a Psychopath would have normal emotions, but be super shitty at dealing with them. "i don't know how I'm feeling so I will murder". Very similar to having a temper tantrum.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Kazoo said:


> I know this is an old post, but I want to point out nothing in the diagnosis of ASPD is "emotionless". I think pyschopaths can be extremely emotional. They just don't express it in a normal way.
> 
> Jeffrey Dahmer killed people because he _likde_them. I remember this one time I might be remembering wrong. But he kidnapped and tortued a boy prostitute because he didn't want the guy to leave. He wanted him to _stay._
> 
> ...


Actually, most psychopaths or sociopaths aren't even violent. 
On top of that, psychologists just call it ASPD now, I don't think they use those two terms anymore.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you want to know?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Tega1 said:


> What do you want to know?


I've got some questions in the OP of this thread, but to add to those...

If you can easily spot people of different categories (others with ASPD, those with Autism, socially adept people, socially in-adept people, and so on), how do you spot these? And how long does it take usually?

How do you feel about losing a game against someone else? - say a game of Chess for example.

How do you feel about dancing? Have you always felt that way?

Did you make lots of eye contact, or little eye contact, when you were a child?

In what other areas of life do you think ASPD influences you? Maybe areas that we wouldn't typically think of.

Anything else you'd like to say about it.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Kazoo said:


> I know this is an old post, but I want to point out nothing in the diagnosis of ASPD is "emotionless". I think pyschopaths can be extremely emotional. They just don't express it in a normal way.
> 
> Jeffrey Dahmer killed people because he _like _them. I remember this one time I might be remembering wrong. But he kidnapped and tortued a boy prostitute because he didn't want the guy to leave. He wanted him to _stay._
> 
> ...


Dahmer was actually, most likely, Borderline, not ASPD. 

And ASPD is usually rooted in boredom and irritability. Common precursors to ASPD are impulse-control disorders and oppositional-defiant disorder as a child. 

BPD can have the same impulsive irritability, but it's usually linked more to dependent traits, rather than sheer boredom and/or a need to prove you can do it.


----------

